# New from NW Iowa



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## TheDriftlessDrifter (6 mo ago)

Glad to be here. Been reading forever, figured it was time to actually interact lol


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

TheDriftlessDrifter.


----------



## FrostyNuggets (8 mo ago)

Welcome from down the road a ways. I’m down on the east side of the river near Omaha. Also shooting traditional, and woefully keeping the deer population intact. Lol. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## PD2 (4 mo ago)

Welcome from AR


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## forestshrimp (7 mo ago)

Welcome to the Archery community.


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyalb1995 (2 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwilson7798 (1 mo ago)

TheDriftlessDrifter said:


> Howdy hey everyone, newbie from the flat treeless side of the Corn state. Been shooting since I was 12 or so. Been shooting traditional for a couple years and definitely helping to keep the local deer population safe . Can't wait to chat and learn from everyone here!


Welcome! Ever thought about shooting compound?


----------



## TheDriftlessDrifter (6 mo ago)

bwilson7798 said:


> Welcome! Ever thought about shooting compound?


Most of my life was spent shooting compound. A little while back I had my 80lb Martin Pantera Magnum decide to rapidly disassemble itself at full draw so I fell back to my recurve. I’ll be getting back into a compound shortly 🤣


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

what part of Iowa?


----------



## TheDriftlessDrifter (6 mo ago)

South Man said:


> what part of Iowa?


Emmetsburg in the NW corner


----------

